# low-maintenance large volume cigar storage



## HumidorDiscount.com (Sep 8, 2011)

Dear Puffers,

I just received an email of another puffer, that ask me some questions regarding low-maintenance electronic cigar storage. I think that his request is of interest for everyone, that's why I want to post it subsequently (Of course I asked for permission to do so). Let me know your thoughts!



> Torger,
> 
> I am taking a guess at your email address. I am a fellow cigar enthusiast and saw your introduction post on puff.com of which I am also a new member (but old reader).
> 
> ...


Wow, this is special... By the way, I could never be without my sticks for more than a week. :biggrin1: This is what I answered him:



> Dear P.,
> 
> Thanks for your mail and the confidence you're showing.
> 
> ...


I hope that this is of interst and I'm looking forward to your experiences...


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Very interesting!

There have been threads here about people experiencing RH swings inside wineadors, but I can't recall any numbers.

I have a wineador, but I keep it in a temperature-controlled room, with the wineador unplugged. In that capacity, it's the functional equivalent of a cooler, just nicer-looking and a little more convenient, with a door, drawers, etc.

I wonder to what extent temperature (=RH) stability is a design priority in consumer-level refrigeration devices, like fridges or wineadors. I'm pretty confident that it's possible to make temp and RH very stable in a unit custom-designed for cigar storage, at some increase in cost, as is evidenced by the Liebherr unit.

It would be very interesting to see actual data on temperature swings for wineadors, and higher-end units, like Liebherr, Monolith, Aristocrat, etc. If any owners out there have data for their units, please post it!


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

My take on it is that for the nearly $7000 the person that sent you the original email has spent on those tiny Leibherr units they could have bought a fully temperature controlled armoire-sized cabinet capable of storing hundreds of boxes from a maker like Aristocrat or Avallo. While both those makers are US-based and therefore the cooling and humidification systems are designed to run on 110V, the manufacturers of their control heads are companies with international presence so I'm sure that they could source controllers that can run on 220V.

Peristyle cooling like a that found in Aristocrats, Avallos, electric winecoolers, etc only poses a problem for RH if there is a large temperature swing such as a total cooling failure in the middle of summer causing the temperature to spike by 10 - 15F. Normal temperature swings are in the 1 - 2 degree ranges and that is not enough to cause problems. Every Aristocrat owner I know has said that once their humidor had stabilized they saw almost no fluctuation in either RH or temp (for THC models).


----------

